# Proviron and Arimidex together



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

I was asked what the sides are for using arimidex and proviron together. I know they are two different components, but a) can they be used together, and b) what would the dosing be? Also, what is proviron used for? I've always used adex to keep gyno away. Can proviron do the same? I've also heard proviron can be used like viagra? Possible??


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't see any reason they couldn't be used together.  

I wouldn't rely on it for controlling estrogen side effects even though from what I have read on it , it does bind to the estrogen receptors and I think also helps stop the conversion to estrogen but very mildly.

When I ran it my body turned insane hard @ 25mg ED. Choc suggested 50mg ED to someone so that might be the more optimal dose.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 5, 2010)

Proviron can make you poke holes in brick walls in the morning....with your pecker.  My wife wont let me run a cycle without it. lol  I LOVE the stuff.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 5, 2010)

And yes, 50mg ED works like a charm.


/V


----------



## XYZ (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I was asked what the sides are for using arimidex and proviron together. I know they are two different components, but a) can they be used together, and b) what would the dosing be? Also, what is proviron used for? I've always used adex to keep gyno away. Can proviron do the same? I've also heard proviron can be used like viagra? Possible??


 

1.  Yes they can be used together
2.  Dosing depends on mg's of aas used.
3.  Proviron was originally used for male libido issues
4.  Yes and no, but not really, it's a loaded question.
5.  Yes, for some no for others.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> 1.  Yes they can be used together
> 2.  Dosing depends on mg's of aas used.
> *600mg test and formerly took deca at 200mg weekly a week ago and stopped *
> 
> ...



how can these factors be affected?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 5, 2010)

-.5mg Adex EOD WHILE ON CYCLE.  E3D during PCT
-50mg proviron ED from whenever to whenever - doesn't really matter, it's good during PCT to help with libido.

The loaded question is proviron an A/I?  Yes, but it's mild at best and should not be used as a substitute for aromasin, adex or something similar along those lines.

You might want to run something for the progestin if you have it for a week or so, just to be on the safe side.


----------

